# The Headdesk Thread



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Something bothering you? See something in the animal world that makes you go:









Have no fear! Now you can headdesk politely without anyone knowing what you are headdesking for! And look at fuzzy pictures while you're venting. 

I'm normally really good at keeping my mouth shut, but sometimes, just sometimes, outlets are needed... So I give you the fuzzies!!!!!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

This:










(Very appropriate gif, if I do say so myself. XD)


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Where is the "Like" button ?!?!?! :lol: Love it!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

That is soooo funny! Definitely made my day :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It's cute until you know that the owners of the hedgehog would purposely try to scare it to get it to do that. :?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

i felt this way today multiple times. 

*head bed* *Head bed* *head bed*


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

...This is the thread to describe me right now. I got back from a week vacation, all excited to have internets again...And I haven't stopped headdesking and facepalming since I opened my laptop. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It is time for another fuzzy.









Facepalm... Because you can only headdesk so many times.


----------

